
Female Google employee responds to James Damore memo - CarolineW
http://uk.businessinsider.com/female-google-employee-responds-to-james-damore-memo-2017-8
======
CarolineW
Other items that are much older and with fewer points are on the front page.
Simplest explanation is that this item is being flagged.

So I'm curious. If you think this doesn't belong here then I'd appreciate
hearing _why_ you think that. Submissions about the original memo and the
opinions it contained seemed pretty popular, so I thought that having a
reasonably senior woman give a response was equally worth having.

If not, why not?

~~~
buttcake
It's kinda late. This whole thing already blew up, and the articles brings
nothing new to the table.

Also the person interviewed doesn't seem to know what a statistical
distribution is.

